# What's the Purpose of this Micrometer?



## Bill Gruby (Oct 21, 2012)

Made by the JT Slocum Company Providence RI. It's a 1" mike attached to a 5/16 rod 6" long. It is factory made, not something thrown together. What is it's purpose??

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Here We go Again*

Well, Bill. Regardless of what it's supposed to do, you could mount it in a holder (missing from photo) in a collet in the spindle and use it with a piece of paper or a feeler gauge to tram a mill.


----------



## November X-ray (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Here We go Again*

super easy answer for me - "I DON'T KNOW"!! (that's my answer and I'm sticking too it)


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Here We go Again*

Bill,
Does the 5/16 rod attach where the frame "normally" would? And as a consequence does it no longer have an anvil to bear against?
Also, is there an anvil or similar on the back of the 5/16 rod near the sleeve/thimble? Can we get a different angle shot on it?

Cheers Phil


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Here We go Again*

I too would like to see a picture of the end of the thimble. Also is the anvil flat or conical? Which way do the graduations read?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Here We go Again*

It has no avil. Just the Mike head. Yes the 5/16 rod is where the C would normally be attached. The end is flat. The numbers are in the same direction as a normal Mike. Graduated 0 to 1".  There is no lock or ratchet.

 "Billy G"


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Here We go Again*

My guess would be that it's part a custom inspection gage.


----------



## Big_John (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Here We go Again*

It's a micrometer on a stick.......

Seriously, JT Slocumb made a lot of custom stuff with micrometer heads. It could be a custom piece or it could be something they made for the user to customize to their need. The Providence, RI will date that before they moved to Glastonbury, CT in the early fifties.


----------



## rock_breaker (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Here We go Again*

I am with "OldMachinist" it could be easily mounted to check height/length of  parts.


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Here We go Again*

big john I am almost sure they still have something going on in W. Warwick RI. I will check.


----------



## Big_John (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Here We go Again*



GK1918 said:


> big john I am almost sure they still have something going on in W. Warwick RI. I will check.



Really? I thought they were just in Glastonbury and had gone out of business a few years ago.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Here We go Again*

Use it to remove 5/16" dia pins, hold it by the handle, line it up over the pin, wack the top with a hanner.:jester:


----------

